# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Tražimo primjere reklamiranja kršitelja Koda u 2013.

## Storma

Vidjeli ste topice o materijalim za trudnice i roditelje male djece. Na ovom topicu me zanima sva kršenja - neovisno o lokacijama i načinu kršenja. Javite mi sve, od akcije kašica preko reklamnih letaka i mailova do materijala koje ste dobili ili vidjeli.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Promotivni letak pod nazivom vodič za hranjenje bočicom? Jel to spada pod kršenje pravilnika? Da ti pošaljem mail?

----------


## Storma

Pošalji na monitoring@roda.hr pa ćemo vidjeti. I hvala :zagrljaj:

----------


## fingertips

Poslala sam ti  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

p.s. Mogu li uslikati stranicu časopisa jer da sam cijeli tekst prepisala post bi bio duplo duži a i ovako mislim da je predug

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Dakle, osvrnula bih se na jedan časopis koji govori o trudnoći, majčinstvu i bebama. Tijekom trudnoće sam se "navukla" na njega zbog raznih poučnih i zanimljivih sadržaja, a nastavila sam i sada nakon poroda.
I tako sinoć listam novi broj i ugledam veliki naslov * "PROBLEMI S BLJUCKANJEM"* . Pomislila sam - baš da vidim šta kažu, moja beba jako često bljucka (ali i jako često jede  :Grin:  ). Iako se u potpunosti slažem sa pedijatricom da je sve u redu dokle god dobiva uredno na težini, a jede često jer ipak dojim na zahtjev, ne bue svaki dan toliko često... Sada nemogu prepisati cijelu stranicu jer bi bilo previše ali ću se potruditi prepričati sadržaj koji me naljutio i naveo da dođem ovdje, registriram se samo da podjelim ovo s nekim!
Tekst govori o jednoj mami i njezinoj bebi, pisan je u prvom licu, dakle - mama govori kako je rodila lijepu i zdravu djevojčicu, dojila ju bez problema, imala dovoljno mlijeka itd... A onda je beba odjednom počela povraćati i to odmah nakon podoja! pedijatrica joj je savjetovala do to nije povraćanje već bljuckanje i da se izdaja, i onda to mlijeko zgusne pomoću rižine sluzi ili rižolina. Ona je se maksimalno trudila ali joj je bilo komplicirano to pripremati. Onda se dogodilo ono najgore - ponestalo joj je mlijeka. Bilo joj je neugodno ponovno zvati pedijatricu pa je otišla u ljekarnu gdje joj je ljubazna faarmaceutkinja rekla da postoji adaptirano mlijeko koje je već zgusnuto i namjenjeno dojenčadi koja bljucka. citiram - "Bila sam pozitivno iznenađena. Dakle mogu riješiti dvije tegobe odjednom. Farmaceutkinja mi je objasnila da će na taj način moja beba dobiti sve što joj je potrebno, kao i s mojim mlijekom, ali više neće bljuckati." Na kraju teksta se zahvaljuje.
Ništa mi nije bilo jasno dok nisam u kutu vidjela natpis - plaćeni oglas, a sa strane reklama. Naglasit ću da nemam ništa protiv jer ne namjeravam tjerati nekoga na dojenje ako to ne želi, ali ne dozvoljavam širenje dezinformacija jer taj tekst upravo to radi. Nakon ragada, mastitisa i dojenja bebe dok sam imala temp.39.4, i uspjela, bol bila neizdrživa, oni meni kažu da navodno neka mama problem bljuckanja tako riješava! Šta sam ja onda trebala?! Uspjeh koji smo postigle mogu zahvaliti isključivo mojoj educiranosti o dojenju još u trudnoći, to je najveći dokaz koliko sam to uistinu željela.
Smijem vam uslikati tu stranicu, prekriti ću reklamu s logom...??

----------


## Storma

Nije predug, bez brige. Možeš li uslikati tu stranicu (ne treba ništa prekrivati) i poslati mi na mail monitoring@roda.hr?

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Evo odmah šaljem! hvala..

----------


## fingertips

*DM* daje popust od 15% na Nes*tle N*an adaptirano mlijeko. Vidjeh sad na face-U od dm-a!
Jel to krsenje?

----------


## Storma

> *DM* daje popust od 15% na Nes*tle N*an adaptirano mlijeko. Vidjeh sad na face-U od dm-a!
> Jel to krsenje?


Koji broj? Imaš li sliku?

----------


## ann-zgb

> Dakle, osvrnula bih se na jedan časopis koji govori o trudnoći, majčinstvu i bebama. Tijekom trudnoće sam se "navukla" na njega zbog raznih poučnih i zanimljivih sadržaja, a nastavila sam i sada nakon poroda.
> I tako sinoć listam novi broj i ugledam veliki naslov * "PROBLEMI S BLJUCKANJEM"* . Pomislila sam - baš da vidim šta kažu, moja beba jako često bljucka (ali i jako često jede  ). Iako se u potpunosti slažem sa pedijatricom da je sve u redu dokle god dobiva uredno na težini, a jede često jer ipak dojim na zahtjev, ne bue svaki dan toliko često... Sada nemogu prepisati cijelu stranicu jer bi bilo previše ali ću se potruditi prepričati sadržaj koji me naljutio i naveo da dođem ovdje, registriram se samo da podjelim ovo s nekim!
> Tekst govori o jednoj mami i njezinoj bebi, pisan je u prvom licu, dakle - mama govori kako je rodila lijepu i zdravu djevojčicu, dojila ju bez problema, imala dovoljno mlijeka itd... A onda je beba odjednom počela povraćati i to odmah nakon podoja! pedijatrica joj je savjetovala do to nije povraćanje već bljuckanje i da se izdaja, i onda to mlijeko zgusne pomoću rižine sluzi ili rižolina. Ona je se maksimalno trudila ali joj je bilo komplicirano to pripremati. Onda se dogodilo ono najgore - ponestalo joj je mlijeka. Bilo joj je neugodno ponovno zvati pedijatricu pa je otišla u ljekarnu gdje joj je ljubazna faarmaceutkinja rekla da postoji adaptirano mlijeko koje je već zgusnuto i namjenjeno dojenčadi koja bljucka. citiram - "Bila sam pozitivno iznenađena. Dakle mogu riješiti dvije tegobe odjednom. Farmaceutkinja mi je objasnila da će na taj način moja beba dobiti sve što joj je potrebno, kao i s mojim mlijekom, ali više neće bljuckati." Na kraju teksta se zahvaljuje.
> Ništa mi nije bilo jasno dok nisam u kutu vidjela natpis - plaćeni oglas, a sa strane reklama. Naglasit ću da nemam ništa protiv jer ne namjeravam tjerati nekoga na dojenje ako to ne želi, ali ne dozvoljavam širenje dezinformacija jer taj tekst upravo to radi. Nakon ragada, mastitisa i dojenja bebe dok sam imala temp.39.4, i uspjela, bol bila neizdrživa, oni meni kažu da navodno neka mama problem bljuckanja tako riješava! Šta sam ja onda trebala?! Uspjeh koji smo postigle mogu zahvaliti isključivo mojoj educiranosti o dojenju još u trudnoći, to je najveći dokaz koliko sam to uistinu željela.
> Smijem vam uslikati tu stranicu, prekriti ću reklamu s logom...??


primjer kako to kod nas ide/gubitak dojenja da ne kazem u ljekarni
carobne formule protiv bljuckanja/o rizolinu da ne pricam/
veliki,veliki problem je to sto se ne smije krsiti kod,ali time zapravo imamo dvije krajnosti-majka ne moze dobiti informaciju o AD u trenutku kada joj je potrebna
jer ce sa svih strana dobiti oprecne info/pedijatar,patronaza,ljekarnik,obitelj,frendice cije je dijete *spaseno* od bljuckanja na gore navedene nacine
kod zdravog dojenog djeteta bljuckanje je bezazleno,naprosto prestane kada krene sa krutom hranom nakon 6 mj
eh,da bi mama bila sigurna da je dijete zdravo,treba pedijatra
nazalost ovisi kod koga dode
zaletavat se sa rizolinom i formulama protiv bljuckanja je greska
aleksandra,Vi ste pametna i brizna zena koja je poslusala strucne savjete,a tekstovi koji opisuju dobrobiti za dijete su tako formulirani da se ne cudim da ste napravili tako kako jeste
ne znam kako funkcionira monitoring,ali znam sto se dogada u stvarnosti
mislim da je to zacarani krug,i da bi trebalo smisliti nacin gdje i kako majke mogu dobiti savjet o AD-u,gdje bi se zenama objasnilo prvo dobrobiti dojenja,a nakon toga im dati relevantnu info o prehrani AD-om,jer postoje situacije kada mozda nema izbora,htjeli mi to priznati ili ne
takvim info krsimo kod-i opet smo na pocetku
savjetovaliste,ali ne sa ciljem promoviranja i reklame,nego iskljucivo sa ciljem da dijete bude hranjeno kvalitetno,ako vec nije dojeno
jer eto da znate,u ovoj krizi isplivava i kravlje mlijeko iz tetrapaka,iz financijskih razloga/mislim da stetu za dijete razumijete.vraca nam se griz,kiselo KM,i to u prilicno ranoj dobi,prije 6 mj starosti
i klinci kao super
sad iz ovog teksta,razmislite koje je manje zlo
svi proizvodaci ce se i dalje reklamirati na ove ili one nacine,mislim da je najbitnije informirati mame


sorry zbog duzeg posta

----------


## Storma

ann-zgb, slažem se da je najbitnije informirati mame odnosno roditelje. Oni su ti koji će donijeti odluku i trebaju im konkretne i točne informacije jer o njima ovisi dobrobit njihovog djeteta. Jedna od informacija koju roditelji često ne dobiju jest da je dojenje biološki imperativ i optimalno je za djetetov rast i razvoj.

Ne slažem se da je veliki problem što se ne smije kršiti Kod. Njegova svrha je zaštita dojenja čime jasno pokazuje ne samo koliko je dojenje ugroženo već i kakve se mjere moraju poduzimati u svrhu zaštite majki i djece. U slučaju kada postoje poteškoće sa dojenjem treba raditi na uspostavi dojenja. Većina žena uistinu može dojiti no treba odgovarajuću pomoć i podršku. "Daj mu/joj bočicu, čemu se mučiš" nije pomoć. Nažalost, živimo u kulturi u kojoj žene duboko sumnjaju u sebe, svoje instinkte, svoje tijelo, i tom se nesigurnošću hrane mogi kojima dobrobit tih žena nije prva a kamoli najvažnija.

Adaptirano nije druga mogućnost, nego posljednja (kravlje mlijeko nije mogućnost, uopće). U slučajevima kada dijete treba adaptirano mlijeko teško je donijeti odluku jer se možemo osloniti na reklame a svi znamo kako reklame služe prodaji proizvoda. Postoje razni klubovi proizvođača no svaki će tvrditi da je njihovo mlijeko najadaptiranije i najbolji izbor. Pitanje je koliko se možemo osloniti na procjene pedijatara kada ni oni nemaju konkretne, usporedne podatke. Možemo se osloniti na iskustva roditelja u okolini čija djeca piju nečije adaptirano mlijeko no opet, svako dijete je svijet za sebe i ne postoji adaptirano koje bi jednako odgovaralo svima.

Iz svega navedenog jasno je kako pričamo o jednoj izuzetno složenoj tematici zbog čega smatram kako Kod ne bi trebao nestati nego bi trebao postati još čvršći. Kada dobrobit naše djece postane prioritet i kada se neće gledati kroz prizmu profita, tada ćemo moći imati savjetovališta u kojima će roditelji dobiti potrebne informacije.

----------


## Storma

I dalje tražimo primjere kršenja  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Sorry Storma, no nisam vidila da si mi odgovorila. Ta akcija je trajala do 31.10 U svim dm prodavaonicama I odnosila se na Ne*stle N*an 2 I 3.

----------


## ann-zgb

> ann-zgb, slažem se da je najbitnije informirati mame odnosno roditelje. Oni su ti koji će donijeti odluku i trebaju im konkretne i točne informacije jer o njima ovisi dobrobit njihovog djeteta. Jedna od informacija koju roditelji često ne dobiju jest da je dojenje biološki imperativ i optimalno je za djetetov rast i razvoj.
> 
> Ne slažem se da je veliki problem što se ne smije kršiti Kod. Njegova svrha je zaštita dojenja čime jasno pokazuje ne samo koliko je dojenje ugroženo već i kakve se mjere moraju poduzimati u svrhu zaštite majki i djece. U slučaju kada postoje poteškoće sa dojenjem treba raditi na uspostavi dojenja. Većina žena uistinu može dojiti no treba odgovarajuću pomoć i podršku. "Daj mu/joj bočicu, čemu se mučiš" nije pomoć. Nažalost, živimo u kulturi u kojoj žene duboko sumnjaju u sebe, svoje instinkte, svoje tijelo, i tom se nesigurnošću hrane mogi kojima dobrobit tih žena nije prva a kamoli najvažnija.
> 
> Adaptirano nije druga mogućnost, nego posljednja (kravlje mlijeko nije mogućnost, uopće). U slučajevima kada dijete treba adaptirano mlijeko teško je donijeti odluku jer se možemo osloniti na reklame a svi znamo kako reklame služe prodaji proizvoda. Postoje razni klubovi proizvođača no svaki će tvrditi da je njihovo mlijeko najadaptiranije i najbolji izbor. Pitanje je koliko se možemo osloniti na procjene pedijatara kada ni oni nemaju konkretne, usporedne podatke. Možemo se osloniti na iskustva roditelja u okolini čija djeca piju nečije adaptirano mlijeko no opet, svako dijete je svijet za sebe i ne postoji adaptirano koje bi jednako odgovaralo svima.
> 
> Iz svega navedenog jasno je kako pričamo o jednoj izuzetno složenoj tematici zbog čega smatram kako Kod ne bi trebao nestati nego bi trebao postati još čvršći. Kada dobrobit naše djece postane prioritet i kada se neće gledati kroz prizmu profita, tada ćemo moći imati savjetovališta u kojima će roditelji dobiti potrebne informacije.


ocito sam bila preopsirna i nisam dobro opisala sto hocu reci
ja sam potpuno antiprotivna na reklamiranje ad u bilo kojem obliku
njihovi predstavnici tvrde da logo na kozmetici nije krsenje,a je
htjela sam reci da mame koriste kravlje mlijeko kad nemaju opciju,i da ima dojencadi--danas-,hranjene KM iz tetrapaka
samo sto to rijetko priznaju-sto nije dobro jer im ne mozemo pomoci,neke cak kazu da samo doje a po stolici i kozi djeteta ugl se moze vidjeti da nije dojeno
o kompleksnosti teme necu razvlaciti/itekako sam upoznata sa tematikom  :Smile: .puno godina
postujem vas rad,iskreno i potpuno
ali nazalost u stvarnosti smo itekako nakrcani krsenjima Koda na sve strane

----------


## spajalica

Naravno da je oko nas ksenje na sve strane. u ovom tjednu bojkota protiv (kršitelj koda)a ne znam da li ste primjetili koliko se reklamira njihovih stvari na TV, snizen kakao u vrecicama, pa KitKat i sl. zbilja njihovih reklama je bilo dosta. 
Adaptirano mlijeko je siguran novac, jer znas da ce svko ko ne doji svoje djete ipak ga hraniti. tako da lijepo potkopas, ionako krhko, samopouzdanje i vola imas sigurnu musteriju.
Veliki novac je u pitanju.
A  Udruga radi sto najbolje moze, prijavljuje svako krsenje koda na koje naleti. To radi mala ali jako vrijedna ekipa. I zato je pomoc svih dobrodosla.

----------


## ann-zgb

mene zanima sto se dogada kada prijavite???
potpisujem ovo
*Adaptirano mlijeko je siguran novac, jer znas da ce svko ko ne doji svoje djete ipak ga hraniti. tako da lijepo potkopas, ionako krhko, samopouzdanje i vola imas sigurnu musteriju.
Veliki novac je u pitanju.*
i u tome je srz problema
zato smo i nakrcani reklamama,popustima,poklonima i kojecime kam god usli,od ljekarni do trg centara i sto je najgore zdr ustanove/neke
ono sto mi najvise smeta je sto se AD preporuca na nestrucan nacin,po sistemu nis se nece dogoditi,lijeci kolike,lijeci bljuckanje,dijete fino spava jer je sito,trci se nocu u dez ljekarnu i kupi na sto se naleti
i najgore sto sam primjetila unazad par mj,je formula/francuz/ koja se medu mamama doslovno preporuca kao bolja od majcinog mlijeka.
tim rijecima.
da se ne bi klinci slucajno budili nocu i  trazili prsa,ovak su bez brige
cula od vise majki
i ostala u soku
samo mi nije jasno kojim kanalima im je to uspjelo
predstavnika niotkuda,mislim da haltaju samo ljekarne
eto info ako pomaze  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

imaš u Sparovoj knjižici s poklon-bonovima N e s t l e *** Premium  2 i 3. Daju neki popust

----------


## Storma

Svaka info pomaže, hvala vam.

----------


## Storma

> imaš u Sparovoj knjižici s poklon-bonovima N e s t l e *** Premium  2 i 3. Daju neki popust


Nemam knjižicu, možeš li uslikati i poslati mi na mail?

----------


## rossa

potražit ću

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Samo da nadodam - sta imaju pedijatri od toga da reklamiraju ad? Neki dan pricam frendici koja ima bebu al ne doji, kako mi je mala imala grceve a ona kaze na to-a daaa, ti dojis, sve bebe koje doje imaju grceve, zato je meni pedij.preporucila p**hp jer je drugacije od drugih ad, i nemoze imat grceve. 
Nisam htjela komentirati, al nije to prva ped.ili bilo koji zdr.teh.

----------


## rossa

http://online-katalog.spar.at/poklon-bonovi2/#/page/45

----------


## ann-zgb

> Samo da nadodam - sta imaju pedijatri od toga da reklamiraju ad? Neki dan pricam frendici koja ima bebu al ne doji, kako mi je mala imala grceve a ona kaze na to-a daaa, ti dojis, sve bebe koje doje imaju grceve, zato je meni pedij.preporucila p**hp jer je drugacije od drugih ad, i nemoze imat grceve. 
> Nisam htjela komentirati, al nije to prva ped.ili bilo koji zdr.teh.


ne znam tocno sto imaju pedijatri,sistem je da predstavnici povremeno dolaze i tumace sastav i tzv prednosti odredene formule-sto je dobro znati nade li se majka u situaciji da mora uvesti ad.

he sad *mora* je relativno,jedina indikacija bi trebala biti kada je u pitanju zdravlje djeteta
ova izjava pedijatrice mi je potpuno nejasna,svako zdravo dijete moze imati grceve.narocito ako je na AD

sve formule su vise/manje slicna prica,nisu ljekovite nego sluze kao hrana
znam da dobiju na kile promo materijala,za ostali dio nisam upoznata
kod nekih zdravstvenjaka zavrse u buksi,ne dijeli se majkama
i samo mala kolicina sluzi za vlastitu potrebu,tj da se majci zna objasniti cime hrani dijete
koristi se kod beba koje vec dobivaju odredeni proizvod,s time da se mami ugl ne daje letak u ruke,nego se usmeno objasni
ali ne na nacin kao doticna dr

----------


## broculla

Ne znam spada li ovo tu. .. Uglavnom kod naše pedijatrice mamama daju medicinsku dokumentaciju u fasciklu koji je reklama za AD. Doduše sad je već 2014.

----------


## ann-zgb

> Ne znam spada li ovo tu. .. Uglavnom kod naše pedijatrice mamama daju medicinsku dokumentaciju u fasciklu koji je reklama za AD. Doduše sad je već 2014.


direktno krsi Kod
blokici,kemijske olovke sa logom,savjetnici o dohrani naslovljeni logom,naljepnice *beba u autu*,plakati,cak i kozmetika koja ima logo proizvodaca---i jos podosta toga
niti u jednoj ped ordinaciji nista od gore navedenog ne bi smjelo biti vidljivo majkama
ali se i dalje radi ovako,jer mi se cini da posljedica nema,nisam upoznata sa monitoringom ali nadam se da ce jednom biti rezultata
ispada da je problem maknuti te stvari iz zdravstvenih ustanova,nazalost
u rodilistu prijatelj djece majkama se potiho preporuci *najbolja* AD
da,u 2014. smo i to me zalosti

----------


## gianna87

Evo ja imam potpuno drugačije iskustvo, za vas pozitivno a za mene negativno. Rodila sam u rodilištu prijatelju djece koje je po mom mišljenju malo predoslovno to shvatilo, pa mi se dogodilo da je beba završila na infuziji i izgubila 500 g od porođajne težine, jer meni mlijeko nikako nije dolazilo. Po meni to baš i nije normalno. Kad smo došli kući saga se nastavlja, patronažna je samo za dojenje, mi se trudimo svim silama pomaka nema, tj. ima ali on je premali, ja ispadam nesposobna jer ne mogu nahraniti svoje dijete, osjećam se užasno, i ne bi sad duljila o svom psihološkom stanju. Uglavnom sami se informiramo i uvodimo AD-e. E, sad kolko ga je bolje skroz "skrivati" i etiketirati kao nužno zlo ne znam. Mislim da AD nije nikakva prijetnja dojenju već hrana za dojenče koja se koristi kada se za njom pokaže potreba.

----------


## ann-zgb

> Evo ja imam potpuno drugačije iskustvo, za vas pozitivno a za mene negativno. Rodila sam u rodilištu prijatelju djece koje je po mom mišljenju malo predoslovno to shvatilo, pa mi se dogodilo da je beba završila na infuziji i izgubila 500 g od porođajne težine, jer meni mlijeko nikako nije dolazilo. Po meni to baš i nije normalno. Kad smo došli kući saga se nastavlja, patronažna je samo za dojenje, mi se trudimo svim silama pomaka nema, tj. ima ali on je premali, ja ispadam nesposobna jer ne mogu nahraniti svoje dijete, osjećam se užasno, i ne bi sad duljila o svom psihološkom stanju. Uglavnom sami se informiramo i uvodimo AD-e. E, sad kolko ga je bolje skroz "skrivati" i etiketirati kao nužno zlo ne znam. Mislim da AD nije nikakva prijetnja dojenju već hrana za dojenče koja se koristi kada se za njom pokaže potreba.


u bolnici koja je prijatelj djece ne bi se smjelo dogadati tako nesto,prvo zato sto je dijete pod nadzorom medicinara i ako mu je zdravlje ugrozeno treba ga nahraniti-dok majci ne krene mlijeko sto kod nekih traje nekoliko dana
drugo,svaka majka ima pravo odluciti da li zeli i moze dojiti,zato sto je majka i dijete je njeno
i ama bas nitko nema pravo potcjenjivati je i ne postivati tu odluku,kao ni odluku majki koje zele i vazno im je iskljucivo dojiti
nismo svi isti,meni smeta iskljucivost bilo koje vrste

----------

